# I love my dogs



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Another lovely afternoon on the south coast and another super walk. 
I do love my dogs for their companionship, cuddles, clown like antics and the contacts I've made through them, but most of all just because of the sheer joy of getting out into countryside and having a really good walk. It always makes me feel better  and the dogs are always happy to escape with me  
Why do you love yours?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Probably the same reason as you marzi and the fact that no one or anything else gives me unconditional love!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

What amazing photos as always. That one of Kiki and Dot in full action is brilliant. Seeing dogs just enjoy life for the simple things is a great lesson. I love my dogs for just making life a better place, being a carer is harder than I ever imagined, their ears take lots of my moans and their tongues dry a lot of my tears. Savannah has brought a side out in my husband I had never seen before how that 6ft 9" 20 stone plus man loves that little girl and she him! Arlo is my challenge I know he adores me as I do him but constantly likes to test me, nothing he could do would stop me loving him. We got the rescue dogs because I felt so blessed with our two poos it was almost greedy to get a third, Clay has decided to be a poo to and it is so funny seeing his gangly legs trying to beat Savannah to the ball. He in just two months totally trusts us, but still has a deep seated fear of other humans that proves to me whatever the experts say, I do believe dogs can feel love and give love just as we love them.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I am absolutely sure dogs feel and reciprocate love.... anyone who does not know this to be true has obviously never shared their lives with a dog.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi you've raised the photo bar now to a whole new level with those. Incredible!

The truth is Rufus could be the world's worst dog and I'd still love him, I am just wired to love all dogs somehow. But I do love how snuggly, devoted, intelligent and driven he is. I love that he keeps me on my toes and I love planning picnics, outings and holidays with him in mind, knowing that he loves being with us so much and considers himself to be a vital part of our family unit. I especially love that whenever we dance he jumps up and insists on being held between us.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

What amazing photos, Marzi...always capturing the happiness of their daily walks!

I guess we love our dogs because they are the most caring, gentle, naughty, crazy, loyal, obedient (sometimes), funny, lovable, intelligent and cuddly little dogs. Our lives would be empty without them (I know this sounds excessive, but that's the truth in our case). 

As Fairlie says, I love organising holidays with them, knowing that they will enjoy them even more than us. 

They embrace life to the full and every single morning when I open my eyes I have 2 pairs of eyes on top of my head ready to start a marathon of kisses. 

I honestly cannot think of a better dog than a cockerpoo. 

A couple of photos of them last week after I cut their hair in record time (I had a plane to catch); both done in 2 hours.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pictures of the Nuts - both of their expressions sort of say
_*Humph - cut and run, why don't you!*_ 
I imagine they will be a whole lot happier to see you come home than go away. Dot plays the guilt card every time I go out of the door without her.... the other two just slope off to their beds but Dot sits slumped in the corner watching me with those eyes....


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Heartwarming as ever Marzi! I agree with everyone and I love planning things with Poppy in mind, her needs always come first  Case in point, it's Datun's birthday next week and I wanted to book a night away as a treat but guess who gets the star treatment 

http://www.beckhallmalham.com/#top


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

That Poppy is a lucky dog 

Oh yes, so is Datun


----------



## dogcrazy (Feb 16, 2016)

Your dogs looks so happy and healthy, Marzi. What a lovely life they have with you - and no wonder you love them so much.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lots of lovely photo's again - the double bounce one is just brilliant, I'm sure you could win competitions with that one too (as well as Ruby in the pub that is!). I Just love Dudley for being Dudley! far from perfect but i'm sure perfection would be boring (a day or two to test the theory might be nice though!).


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely photos as ever especially gorgeous Inzi's face  and the amazing duble jumping girls 

Molly came to live with me at the lowest point in my life when I could easily have given up and gave me a reason to get up every day and reason to carry on. Both dogs now give me such pleasure just by being part of my life and a walk with them whatever the weather never fails to lift my spirits,


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

"I thought you said you loved me, so why are you abandoning me and going out without me? "

This face just because I popped to the shop... 
Flipping tablet, pic posting sideways for extra sympathy points.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh Marzi, I couldn't do it! I'd have to make every trip a dog friendly one


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

People might say lucky dogs - but I just think lucky me!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Pure unhappiness in Dotty's face. How dare you leaving her alone for 5 minutes? 

The other one is the picture of 3 happy dogs and a happy owner 

I just heard that our local park is now open until 19:30!!!! Bring in the summer season!!!


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

:love-eyes:Great pictures, they looked like they had so much fun.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow those are amazing pictures!!! I wish you were here to take pictures of mine.

My dogs remind me what life is supposed to be like. What happiness looks like. 
What truly being loved feels like.



















Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Absolutely right Donna!

"My dogs remind me what life is supposed to be like. What happiness looks like. 
What truly being loved feels like."

I so need to be reminded about what happiness looks like - and the dogs joyful response to me coming home, or going out for a walk - or the way they bounce on to the sofa and settle down with that happy sigh just because they can be close. Wonderful.

Tink is definitely rocking the fluffy look these days  Her bottom reminds me of LolaBear's 
Jake and Willow - such very faithful friends, can you even remember what life was like without their love?
Penny's little brown ankle socks - she is a love!
And big bouncy Oz - is he last in the line because he got held up eating something disgusting  
Really good to see your pack


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Absolutely right Donna!
> 
> "My dogs remind me what life is supposed to be like. What happiness looks like.
> What truly being loved feels like."
> ...


I really can't remember and never want to. I really don't know how I forgot but I'm so glad that Jake reminded me 









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------

